# Arts and crafts Project



## Just Wondering (Dec 20, 2011)

Sure hope this isn't to corny or lame?? I am not to good at coming up with this so I need so help.What I want to make up is. Maybe 10 ea or so 3x5 cards kinda like a receipe card file.Maybe it can grow to 20-25 cards.On a card I write what is going to happen to my lover the next time we go to bed.#2 Could be a inventation for me to perform Oral on her that night.#3 The next time we have sex I want you in this position#4 could be, I am not interested in sex until I remove this card.Like I said maybe is weird.Or for people who lack comunication.I just think it could be fun in the morning to pull out a card and pin it on the bedroom door??? If you had a LD partner at least they would know how long its been since the other had sex.its always hard for me to complete my fantasies.So by writing it down and posting them mite be fun.No responce from anybody


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

I think this kind of thing is awesome, when it comes from the wife, or from the husband if he's much lower drive than his wife. If its coming from a higher drive husband or a husband forced into sexlessness then it seems desperate and gimmicky.


----------



## SpinDaddy (Nov 12, 2012)

A lot of women would find that cute, sexy and romantic – and you might throw in some “non-sexual” items e.g., backrub, foot massage, etc.

Now if you were to venture off to where you have typewritten cards, duplexed, in 8 point font with detailed and explicit instructions – well that might not be so “cute and romantic” – just sayin’.


----------



## Just Wondering (Dec 20, 2011)

WorkingOnMe said:


> I think this kind of thing is awesome, when it comes from the wife, or from the husband if he's much lower drive than his wife. If its coming from a higher drive husband or a husband forced into sexlessness then it seems desperate and gimmicky.


Dude, You call them like you see them don't you ?? I am not desperate but always trying something new. Kinda funny I would put up a card that says I want to go down on you tonight and she would show up late.


----------



## Happyquest (Apr 21, 2009)

One thing you might try is the lighted candle in the bedroom. If one person goes to bed early and is tired but open to some sexual play they light a candle and crawl in bed. ( candle is a battery operated candle) when the other person comes to bed and sees the candle lite they know that sexual play is desired and can wake the other person up. Its a great way to know if the other person is open to some sexual play.


----------

